# Mittmoons die Mybuffed Fan Gilde auf dem KdV



## Das Tribunal (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittmoons 

Über uns:

Hallo Reisender, du bist hier auf das Profil der *1. offiziellen Buffed Fan Gilde* Mittmoons gestoßen.

Wir sind ein Fan Projekt dieser tollen Community und wir spielen *Täglich* auf dem Server  Kult der Verdammten _RP-PVP_ auf der Seite der *HORDE*.

Die Gilde:

Die Gilde besteht ausschließlich aus Leuten hier aus der Community.
wir haben keine Equipment Anforderungen
wir haben kein Klassen Limit
*Aufgepasst!* 

Es wurde einstimmig beschlossen, erst Twinks * ab Lvl 20 * aufzunehmen, da wir mittlerweile  an die 100 Lvl 1 Chars in der Gilde haben von Leuten die nur mal eben vorbeischauen wollten und nie wieder kamen, oder einfach um* "auch in der Buffed-Gilde zu sein" *. 
*Ansonsten ist jeder herzlich bei uns willkommen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Main und Twink Status*

Twinks
Es ist* kein muss * für Twinker täglich da zu sein, die *Main Chars* gehen immer vor.

Mains
Die Leute die ihre Main Chars bei uns haben sollten bitte 4x die Woche [Montag-Sonntag] Online sein.

Abwehsenheit
Member die Länger als 2 Monate ohne Abmeldung inaktiv sind, werden vorerst ausgeladen, können aber gern nach Anfragen wieder aufgenommen werden.

Das Mittmoons-Team für eure Fragen besteht aus,

[*]*Dem Chef *Firun
[*]Den Offizieren
[*] Calathiel  
[*] Ziata 
[*] Miccio
[*]Lacryma 
[*] Guinnevere 



Das Ziel:
Unser Ziel ist es,
Spaß am Spiel
Spaß in der Gemeinschaft
neue Freundschaften knüpfen
irgendwann mal Level 80 erreichen

Zu unserer Home Page geht es Hier und zu unserem Mybuffed Profil Hier viel spass beim stöbern 



Achtung!! wir suchen noch Verstärkung im 70iger Bereich für Karazhan und in den Level Bereichen 20-40, meldet euch einfach bei einem der Offies.


----------



## Firun (2. Mai 2008)

'Push to write'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (2. Mai 2008)

/push

ürgendwie intressant
bin aber zu faul zum leveln xD


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (3. Mai 2008)

mal nen push geben


----------



## Firun (9. Mai 2008)

"Push.. to talk "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (11. Mai 2008)

Guten morgen ihr da drausen, wir suchen noch leute im Levelbereich 70 für Aktiven Karazhan und Zul'Aman Raid, unteranderem nehmen wir auch  gerne Aktive mitspieler ab Lev.60+ auf
Ich sucht nach Informationen ? dann einfach diesem Link hier folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (13. Mai 2008)

Und hoch damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (18. Mai 2008)

Firun schrieb:


> Und hoch damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Herzlich Willkommen  an die neuen , und noch mal hoch damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guinnevere (18. Mai 2008)

Firun schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen  an die neuen , und noch mal hoch damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich glaub mehr muss ich dazu nich sagen oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (7. September 2008)

*schubs* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (25. November 2008)

*push*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

